# Support group in melbourne (north melbourne, parkville, carlton etc)



## Anxious Rudi (Jul 7, 2011)

Any support group that I can join?Don't worry I maybe weird but I'm a good guy. I don't talk too much but I'll try to be talkative.


----------

